# Halloween Breakfast!



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I would like to know if anyone has done this yet? Am I the only one? I am so obessed with Halloween I actually make a Halloween Breakfast on the big day!

Good Morning Pumpkin Pancakes

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 16 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Halloween

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
2 cups Bisquick
2 tablespoons Brown sugar -- packed
2 teaspoons Cinnamon
1 teaspoon Allspice
1 1/2 cups Evaporated milk
1/2 cup Solid pack pumpkin
2 tablespoons Vegetable oil
2 Eggs
1 teaspoon Vanilla

In large mixing bowl, combine bisquick, sugar, cinnamon and allspice. Add
evaporated milk, pumpkin, oil, eggs, and vanilla; beat until smooth. For each
pancake, pour 1/4 to 1/2 cup batter (depending on size you want) omto heated,
lightly greased griddle. Cook until top is bubbly and edges are dry. Turn
pancakes; cook until golden. Keep warm. Serve with syrup or honey.
_____________________________________________________________________

SPOOKY HALLOWEEN BREAKFAST

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 1 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Information Halloween

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
Cider Diablo
Sleepy Hollow Baked Eggs
- With Onions and Bacon
Ghost Toasties
Scary Berries
Maple Glazed Pumpkin
- Cake Ring

Ghost toasties can be made by toasting slices of white
or wheat bread and cutting out ghoulish shapes with a
cookie cutter. A bowl of mixed berries and fruit
becomes more appealing than ever when it goes by the
name of scary berries. Gummi candy spiders and worms
can be scattered on plates. See recipes for Cider
Diablo, Sleepy Hollow Baked Eggs with Onions and
Bacon, and Maple Glazed Pumpkin Cake Ring.
_______________________________________________________________

I have done these recipies and they are VERY good. Sometimes I add my own little things to them. 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Nooo, but I wanna now! We do a strata every Christmas morning... wouldn't hurt to have a Halloween breakfast tradition (if it falls on a day I don't work anyway).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never even thought of doing a Halloween breakfast. That is a great idea, thanks for the recipes! I'll definately do it this year!



http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Its a whole lot of fun when you have the time to do it in. I usually make the berries and put gummy worms in them too. To make them REALLY Scary Berries! 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by CreepyKitty_
> 
> See recipes for Cider
> Diablo, Sleepy Hollow Baked Eggs with Onions and
> Bacon, and Maple Glazed Pumpkin Cake Ring.



Where can I find these recipes?

actaully guns do kill people


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I could never find those particular recipies they are mentioning. I looked and look for the longest but they are not listed anywhere on thier site. This is where I got the breakfast recipies from maybe someone could find them: http://www.recipesource.com/holiday/halloween/index2.html

I was also confused about that. They tell me to see those other recipies but when I look for them they are not there. [?]

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Maple Glazed Pumpkin Cake Ring
Title: MAPLE GLAZED PUMPKIN RING
Categories: Cakes
Yield: 8 Servings

--------------------------------PUMPKIN RING--------------------------------
1 1/2 c All-purpose flour
1 ts Baking soda
1 ts Cinnamon
1/4 ts Ground allspice
1/4 ts Salt
1/2 c Unsalted butter; softened
3/4 c Packed light brown sugar
2 lg Eggs
1 c Solid-pack canned pumpkin
1/3 c Maple syrup
 1 ts Pure vanilla extract

-----------------------------------GLAZE-----------------------------------
1 c Confectioners' sugar
2 tb Sour cream
1 tb Maple syrup
1 tb Fresh lemon juice

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease a 6 1/2-cup capacity ring mold. Sift
together flour, baking soda, cinnamon, allspice and salt; set aside.

2. Beat butter and brown sugar with an electric mixer until light. Add
eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Stop mixer and add
pumpkin, syrup and vanilla. Mix in on low speed. Add dry ingredients and
fold in with a rubber spatula.

3. Transfer batter to prepared pan. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the
center comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes. Cool in pan 5 minutes then
carefully loosen from sides of pan with a small knife Invert onto a wire
rack placed over a sheet of waxed paper.

4. Meanwhile, prepare glaze. Sift confectioners' sugar into a medium bowl.
Add remaining ingredients and mix until smooth. Spoon over warm cake,
letting glaze drip down sides. Cool completely.

Chicago Tribune 10/28/93.

-----
That is all I could find


actaully guns do kill people


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome thanks!



"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I do this too! I have a halloween breakfast and a halloween dinner ^^ All spooky themed! I'm always looking for good halloween breakfast recipes and i love these!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

pumpkin muffins w/cinamon butter
























sausage links







wrapped in cressents


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I am a HUGE Halloween enthusiast and have 2 parties every October, but I never thought of this! What an awesome idea! I will definitely be doing the breakfast this year!! Hallowscreamer, are these pics from your breakfasts or did you find them online? They're wonderful images.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

*Breakfast ideas*

You've inspired me to search for ideas this morning. Here's some Halloween breakfast images I just found. I'm definitely doing this!

View attachment 16289


View attachment 16290


View attachment 16291


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay for this thread giving me ideas boo to it making me hungry.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I am a HUGE Halloween enthusiast and have 2 parties every October, but I never thought of this! What an awesome idea! I will definitely be doing the breakfast this year!! Hallowscreamer, are these pics from your breakfasts or did you find them online? They're wonderful images.


i found these online. i hadnt thought of a halloween breakfast b4 i saw this thread, so i started searching the net to help out


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Anybody else have ideas for hosting a Halloween Breakfast? I hate to see this thread die. It's such a great idea!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Can tint milk ornange lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ok so how about thinking of some spooky or silly names for the halloween breakfasts?

boo-berry pancakes
graveyard gravy
dig-in compost = can be a breakfast cassarole lol 
frankies fruitsalad 

what else??????


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

haystacks = hashbrowns


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are some awesome....and gross looking cakes! Not really breakfast lol, but still cool!


----------

